# Bye-bye unnamed baby :(



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

I watched a 2.5 week old baby get its neck broken by an older female today. My friend had the cage door open, and a free-range girl jumped in and attacked the babies. She broke a baby's neck, and it was dying, so my friend fed it to the snake.

I mean, it was going to get fed to the snake later (euthanized first), but instead it died a painful, yucky death. And it was a really cute spunky baby with a sideways blaze. It had just spent a while figuring out my hand wasn't edible and licking my fingers.

That makes me very sad.


----------



## curlycue (May 22, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that. I can definatly understand why that would make you sad because that made me almost cry. I have thirteen babies and if anything happened to them I would be sad.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww so sad, hope ur ok


----------



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm sorry.


----------

